# Got my first steelhead!



## big_phish (Jan 1, 2009)

thousandcasts said:


> Congrats on the fish, that's awesome.
> 
> With that said, you still have a long way to go grasshopper. From what I gather you haven't quite grasped the mental aspect of steelhead fishing. What I mean by that is this sentence here:
> 
> ...


:lol: I can honestly say that I've looked my wife in the eyes and told her I got a steelie problem and that's the reason why I can't seem to be home when I say I will be. Once you're hooked, even the wife needs to take a backseat. :lol:


----------



## ericzerka24 (Aug 12, 2010)

I got a better idea....










She got her first steelhead and she had a blast!


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

Good job getting her on one! You can only hope and pray that she is hooked deep by the tug. Now to convince her to give up every other thing she enjoys and buy a jet sled, Cabelas Guide Wear, a extra fridge for eggs and a custom rod.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

tsr770 said:


> Good job getting her on one! You can only hope and pray that she is hooked deep by the tug. Now to convince her to give up every other thing she enjoys and buy a jet sled, Cabelas Guide Wear, a extra fridge for eggs and a custom rod.


LOL..

Good luck with that.


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

Congrats on your first Chromer! let the Madness begin! Its all down hill from here :yikes:


----------



## bsteelie99 (May 28, 2011)

Nice fish! And yes, it is a vicious cycle.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ericzerka24 (Aug 12, 2010)

Taking baby steps here but she had a really good time and can't wait to go again!


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

That's a great photo. Here it is March, she is in shorts, the trees are leafing, the lake has no ice, and NO SNOW! 
It should be... her in carharts a hat and gloves, ice on the lake, bare trees, and some snow on the ground.
What a great memory that photo will be.


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

diztortion said:


> LOL..
> 
> Good luck with that.


I have mine agreeing to hit the river in September for kings, as long as its warm out... and for the sled.. I am told one of the 3 current vessels in the driveway has to go first.... dammit.. but I'm still trying... daily


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

Oldgrandman said:


> That's a great photo. Here it is March, she is in shorts, the trees are leafing, the lake has no ice, and NO SNOW!
> It should be... her in carharts a hat and gloves, ice on the lake, bare trees, and some snow on the ground.
> What a great memory that photo will be.



Without a doubt that would make a better picture... don't forget a frozen nose and a iced up rod....


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Enjoying steelhead fishing with the one you love is a blessing second to none.

Congrats on breaking the steely cherry for each of you. Hope you enjoy many seasons together and pass that on to your children.


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

Meh. The last thing I want to do while getting my fix is untangling my wife's line and pulling it out of every tree that's within a 40 foot radius.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

tsr770 said:


> I have mine agreeing to hit the river in September for kings, as long as its warm out... and for the sled.. I am told one of the 3 current vessels in the driveway has to go first.... dammit.. but I'm still trying... daily


Yeah...even I've got nothing as far as advice there. Granted, I'm fighting pnumonia right now and the meds and lack of nicotine has me delirious, but even if I was lucid, there's still nothing that can be said to help get boat #4 into the driveway. 

As far as this perfect pic that everyone's talking about, where is it? All I see right now is a cigarette in shorts holding up a cigarette with fins while other cigarettes are dancing in the background like the Rockettes. I'd go outside and get some air, but my back still hurts from trying to climb and then falling out of the tree that's growing cigarettes right now. :help:


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

thousandcasts said:


> As far as this perfect pic that everyone's talking about, where is it? All I see right now is a cigarette in shorts holding up a cigarette with fins while other cigarettes are dancing in the background like the Rockettes. I'd go outside and get some air, but my back still hurts from trying to climb and then falling out of the tree that's growing cigarettes right now. :help:


:lol:


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

thousandcasts said:


> Yeah...even I've got nothing as far as advice there. Granted, I'm fighting pnumonia right now and the meds and lack of nicotine has me delirious, but even if I was lucid, there's still nothing that can be said to help get boat #4 into the driveway.
> 
> As far as this perfect pic that everyone's talking about, where is it? All I see right now is a cigarette in shorts holding up a cigarette with fins while other cigarettes are dancing in the background like the Rockettes. I'd go outside and get some air, but my back still hurts from trying to climb and then falling out of the tree that's growing cigarettes right now. :help:


You my friend need a nicotine patch, although they don't stop the want for that marlboro, they do keep you from climbing trees while under the plague of pneumonia and cold medicine. Trust me I know.

#1 was easy, #2 wasn't too bad either, #3 just appeared when she was at work.... But after the first 3, she is pretty diligent on watching for new trailers showing up. I am leaving on a 12 day trip to Florida tomorrow, to visit her family, with the money that is about to be dropped I could probably buy a nice used sled.... I am hopeing between this and her trip to Cali in June I may get to pull something sneaky. :evilsmile


----------



## SteelieArm14 (Jan 6, 2012)

thousandcasts said:


> Congrats on the fish, that's awesome.
> 
> With that said, you still have a long way to go grasshopper. From what I gather you haven't quite grasped the mental aspect of steelhead fishing. What I mean by that is this sentence here:
> 
> ...


 
Ha ha well said sir! Advise to live by right there


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

thousandcasts said:


> Yeah...even I've got nothing as far as advice there. Granted, I'm fighting pnumonia right now and the meds and lack of nicotine has me delirious, but even if I was lucid, there's still nothing that can be said to help get boat #4 into the driveway.
> 
> As far as this perfect pic that everyone's talking about, where is it? All I see right now is a cigarette in shorts holding up a cigarette with fins while other cigarettes are dancing in the background like the Rockettes. I'd go outside and get some air, but my back still hurts from trying to climb and then falling out of the tree that's growing cigarettes right now. :help:


amen
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Trout King said:


> amen
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That was to Tannhd's post, lol.

I quit smoking last year and since I did I feel a ton healthier, but gained 30 lbs


----------

